# Oil being eaten only 200 miles after most recent change? (2011 Jetta 2.5l SE)



## crake (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello All,

First time poster and VW owner here. In April, I purchased a certified pre-owned 2011 Jetta 2.5l SE with about 22k miles from a local dealership. On June 28th, at 27,300k, I did my first oil change (DIY with 6 quarts of Mobil 1 0w-40). Yesterday, after reviewing the dipstick readings, it appears that the oil level is down halfway between MAX and MIN (picture included, it can be seen that the space just above MAX has oil on it, but from the actual MAX line down the middle is dry). I checked for leaks at the drain plug site as well as around the filter housing and found none. My vehicle is now at 27,5xx miles. So my question is this: Would it be possible that the oil is already being eaten after only 200 miles? Do these engines have a tendency to do so? I'm on Long Island and temperatures have been averaging at least mid-80's Fahrenheit, is this oil viscosity too thin for the summer season here? Or is it just that this engine can house up to 6.2 quarts of oil and I'm just being overly concerned? After I did the OC I checked the stick and was fairly certain it was filled to the MAX line. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Mobil 1 0w-40 may burn off a bit fast. Why are you using synthetic anyway, so you can go 10k between changes?

If not, and are doing 5k changes, you'll get a better overall result with dino or Hi-Miles or even HD diesel oil. Oil service at a dealer with the free services and warranty issues is such a pita. DiY it with a good dino 10w-40 in summer and a synth 5w-40 for winter (in your climate) and you should have zero problems. If you care about warranty, you could let the dealer do the winter changes with 5w-40 and just drain it out for a jug of $20 10w-40 when summer comes.


----------

